# prise en compte



## paralysisbyanalysis

¿Sabe alguien cómo puedo traducir _seuil de prise en compte_?

¡Mil gracias de antemano!


----------



## Bluebird

"prendre en compte" es algo como "tomar en cuenta".. no me viene el substantivo ahora.
igual cambio un poco la idea, pero tradujiria esto como "minimo de toma en cuenta" habra una palabra mejor adecuada en espanol, para "seuil", pero no me sale ... a ver si te ayuda..


----------



## paralysisbyanalysis

¡Gracias por tu respuesta! _Seuil _es _umbral _en castellano. Al final, he optado por _umbral de consideración_.


----------



## Jalisco07

Buenos días. Bonjour.

Quisiera saber si se trata de una frase verbal acuñada o es simplemente una construcción del autor.

Contexto: "la prise en compte effective par l'industrie et par le commerce des tendances névrotiques de cette classe [des ouvriers] a donné à notre actuelle civilisation son aspect original de "société du spectacle".

Traducción: la aceptación efectiva de las tendencias neuróticas de esta clase por la industria y el comercio ha dado a nuestra civilización actual su peculiar aspecto de “sociedad del espectáculo".

Algo me dice, sin embargo, que estoy cometiendo un error.
Se agradecen sugerencias.

À bien tôt. Hasta luego.


----------



## josepbadalona

en efecto, "tener en cuenta" no es "aceptar" ... aunque al final lleva a los mismos resultados

para ganar dinero los industriales deben dejar de lado sus sentimientos (acceptation) y adaptarse a la demanda (prise en compte)


----------



## Jalisco07

Gracias. ¿Entonces el "effective" que modifica a "prise en compte" se puede perder? ¿No tiene ningún sentido especial?

À bien tôt. Ciao.


----------



## josepbadalona

la verdad, no lo sé...
si tomas algo en cuenta es algo real, ¿no?
aquí "effective" me parece como "real", "de verdad", no veo cómo se puede tomar en cuenta sin que lo sea ....
espera más opiniones, a ver si alguien tiene idea


----------



## Jalisco07

Pues a mí me encantó de "adaptarse a la demanda" y es lo que he puesto. Si hay mejores soluciones, tan mejor.

Gracias. Merci.


----------



## chics

_Effective_ es _efectiva_. 
Puedes decir _adaptarse de manera efectiva_ (o _efectivamente_) _a la demanda_. 

Puedes utilizar tener en cuenta, el hecho de tener en cuenta, contar con, la sensibilización por, etc.


----------



## GURB

Hola Jalisco
Otra pequeña ayuda. 
Prendre en compte= *tomar en consideración*
Prise en compte= *toma en consideración*
como se puede comprobar en este ejemplo sacado de El País del 20/07/80 in Corpus RAE (pero los casos son muchos)
Tal_ vez sea mejor permanecer al margen del poder institucional y plantear una estrategia completamente distinta. __Por ejemplo, _*la toma en consideración *_de nuevo de valores hasta ahora típicamente femeninos, la intuición o la emotividad como formas de conocimiento, tan válidas o incluso más interesantes que la racionalidad_ masculina. 
Tiene claramente el sentido de _prise en compte.
Un saludo
_


----------



## Jalisco07

Con noticias de Gurb.
Gracias, y la ayuda no ha sido pequeña.
À bientôt.


----------



## totor

Jalisco07 said:


> "la prise en compte effective par l'industrie et par le commerce des tendances névrotiques de cette classe [des ouvriers] a donné à notre actuelle civilisation son aspect original de "société du spectacle".



En mi opinión, *prise en compte* puede traducirse directamente como *consideración*:

*la consideración efectiva que hace la industria y el comercio de las tendencias*…


----------



## Jalisco07

Gracias, Totor.
À bientôt.


----------



## Toyita

Hola! necesito ayuda con esta oración:

Durant cette période, le modele professionnel est menacé de façon simultanée par l'ouverture de la profession corrélative à l'augmentation du nombre des postes (34% des conservateurs actuellement en poste sont issus de cette période) et par  la modification de la teneur des postes de conservation _*(prise en compte plus important des impératifs de gestion, de diffusion, de commercialisation...).*_

_Mi intento de la primer parte es:_

Durante este periodo, el modelo profesional está amenazado de manera simultánea por la apertura de la profesión correlativa al aumento el número de empleos (34% de los curadores empleados actualmente provienen de éste periodo)  y por la modificación en la cantidad de empleos de curaduría  (_*toma en consideración*_ ...) 
 
Muchas Gracias! 


_No tengo idea de como darle un sentido a la última parte._


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Je suis intriguée par  la traductión de "conservateurs" et "conservation".

"Prise en compte....:  se toma más en cuenta/se le dá más importancia a los imperativos de gestión, de difusión, de comercialización


----------



## patatuka

Néanmoins, la zone n°2 permet de différer la prise en compte de l’enregistrement
Sin embargo, la zona nº 2 permite discrepar con la consideración del registro? eso que tengo subrayado no me pega muy bien me exais una manita??
 
Gracias


----------



## grandluc

¿la validación del registro?


----------



## patatuka

jo pues me pega más que lo que yo había puesto...sí, quizá ponga eso...


----------



## GilbertAndré

Has traducido "différer" como discrepar. Dependiendo del sentido, se puede traducir como "aplazar" tambien, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Se necesitaría más contexto para saber cuál es el sentido de "enregistrement": registro, asiento, inscripción, registración? Derecho? Contabilidad? Otro?
Hasta luego


----------



## afaf

*Hola!!*

*espero alguien corregir este parafo:*

*Pour la construction d’une société durable, ne compromettant pas l’avenir des êtres humains et de l’environnement, nous encourageons :* 
La modification des comportements individuels dans le sens d’une plus grande solidarité et d’une prise en compte de l’environnement ;

yo intento :

Para la construcción de una sociedad duradera, no comprometiendo el futuro de los seres humanos y del medio ambiente, fomentamos:
 - El cambio de los comportamientos de los individuales para  tener más solidaridad y más  cosciencia por el medio ambiente;
 
Muchas gracias


----------



## totor

afaf said:


> *Hola!!*
> 
> *espero que alguien me corrija este párrafo:*
> 
> *Pour la construction d’une société durable, ne compromettant pas l’avenir des êtres humains et de l’environnement, nous encourageons :*
> La modification des comportements individuels dans le sens d’une plus grande solidarité et d’une prise en compte de l’environnement ;
> 
> mi intento :
> 
> Para la construcción de una sociedad sustentable, que no comprometa el futuro de los seres humanos y del medio ambiente, fomentamos:
> - la transformación de los comportamientos  individuales en el sentido de una mayor solidaridad y   conciencia por el medio ambiente;


----------



## Jalisco07

Hola, Totor:

Yo cambiaría *sustentable *por *sostenible.*

Es la letra de la canción que se canta ahora. 

Un saludo.


----------



## afaf

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Jalisco07

De nada, afaf.


----------



## Arboronchi

Bonjour, wordreferenceures!!!

Il y quelqu'un qui sache la signification de l'expression "prise en compte"?

Au revoir!¡

[...]"L'inventaire de la flore et de la faune de ces zones est une base de connaissances utile pour améliorer* la prise en compte* de l'espace naturel.Réalisé par des spécialistes et actualisé en permanence, il est disponible dans chaque région à la Direction Régionale de l'Environnement. La prise en compte d'une zone dans le fichier ZNIEFF (Zones Naturelles d'Interet Ecologique, Floristique et Faunistique) ne lui confère cependant aucune protection réglementaire."[...]


----------



## Paquita

prendre en compte = tomar en consideración
la *prise* en compte es el sustantivo correspondiente

Aquí proponen "toma en consideración"

Quizás puedes traducir simplemente por "para mayor consideración de"

*edit:*
o para "mejor consideración" para respetar la idea del verbo francés


----------



## Arboronchi

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour, je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec l'interprétation que vous proposez, dans ce contexte. Dans le texte, il y à une deuxième "prise en compte" qui pourrait bien être traduite par "incorporación".

"...La *incorporación* de una zona en el fichero ZNIEFF..."

Ors, dans le premier cas, "incorporación" ne colle pas tellement. Je aurais proposé, dans ce cas, "...para mejorar la integración de datos de este espacio natural...", ou quelque chose du genre.

Une bonne aide pour faire le choix pourrait être la consultation du dictionnaire IATE.


----------



## connie77

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​Buenos días,
Sería correcto traducir la frase "Prise en compte des remarques du service des achats" por "Observaciones del departamento de compras tomadas en cuenta"?
Ya que la expresión _prise en compte_ significaría _teniendo en cuenta_, pero no me parece adecuando empezar una frase de esta manera.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Connie:

Así, tal cual, podría ser perfectamente correcto si se trata de listar las que efectivamente se toman en cuenta. Pero podría tratarse de la forma en que se tomarán en cuenta algunas observaciones, o puede sugerir la política que ha de seguir una empresa, uno de los puntos de sus normas... El contexto lo tienes tú... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## connie77

Hola Gévy,
Muchas gracias, pues pienso que puede quedar así, no tengo contexto puesto que es como un resumen de la evolución de un proceso, pero no profundizan en aquello.
Mil gracias,
Connie

... y que tal ...
"Consideración de las observaciones del departamento de compras"?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Sí, si es un resumen de algo ya hecho, tu frase es perfecta. Si no, simplemente sería arreglarla un poco: a tomar en cuenta / que se tomarán en cuenta / que habrán de ser tenidas en cuenta, etc.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## connie77

ok
mil gracias


----------



## st8f

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, Hola a todos,


J'ai un problème de version un peu embêtant. J'aimerais traduire la phrase suivante dans son contexte (confirmation d'achats par internat)

"_Votre commande a bien été prise en compte. Un e-mail récapitulant votre commande vous a été envoyé ainsi qu'au photographe"

_Merci d'avance !


ma suggestion: Se ha tomado bien su pedido en cuenta. Usted va a recibir un corréo electrónico de confirmación, asi como el fotografo"


----------



## Diana & Zoe

st8f said:


> "_Votre commande a bien été prise en compte. Un e-mail récapitulant votre commande vous a été envoyé ainsi qu'au photographe"_
> ma suggestion: Se ha tomado bien su pedido en cuenta. Usted va a recibir un corréo electrónico de confirmación, asi como el fotografo"


 
Je dirais plutôt

Tomamos nota de su pedido. (Le comunicamos que) se le ha remitido un correo electrónico detallando dicho pedido, además de otro al fotógrafo


----------



## st8f

muchas gracias Diana & Zoe !


----------



## word-e

Je vous propose:

"Hemos tratado su pedido. En breve recibirá un e-mail de confirmación en copia para el fotógrafo."


----------



## st8f

muchas gracias para vuestras respuestas ...


----------



## Guehennec

Bonjour,

Comment dit-on "la non prise en compte" en _castellano_?
Exemple pour la phrase:
"Le problème provient de la *non prise en compte* de la partie supérieure du bâtiment".
"El problema proviene de *?¿?¿?¿* de la parte superior del edificio"

Muchas gracias por vuestras ayudas

A+


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días Guehennec y bienvenido/a:

Aunque ambas posibilidades me parecen horrorosas:

*la no toma en cuenta*



> En lo que de limitativo o restrictivo de derecho respecto a la norma anterior podía suponer la ley posterior, como era el caso de la no toma en cuenta de esa sexta parte adicional del sueldo consolidado.


Fuente: B.O.E.

la no consideración


----------



## yserien

No tener en cuenta la parte superior del edificio.
Ignorar la parte superior, no considerar...


----------



## Guehennec

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas y por la bienvenida


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Athos de Tracia said:


> Aunque ambas posibilidades me parecen horrorosas:
> *la no toma en cuenta*
> Fuente: B.O.E.


A mí también, pero con un pequeño cambio me resulta adecuada y se podría sumar a las otras posibilidades que han escrito: _no tomar en cuenta._


----------

